# [Solved]new kernel & grub2 wont boot

## virtguru

Hi ,

just recently installed a new system. After the latest sync kernel 3.17.2 is available from r1. compiled and installed. Also ran genkernel initramfs as I have luks on disks. Followed with grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Now when I boot the new kernel grub hangs after boot menu:

```

error: device name required.

Loading Linux 3.17.2-gentoo

Loading initial ramdisk

Press any key to continue...

```

Funny thing is on the old 3.17-r1 kernel the same thing appears but I can press a key and everything boots fine. what am I missing here ? 

btw as homer would say "wheres the any key"  :Smile: 

Any insight appreciated..Last edited by virtguru on Thu Nov 06, 2014 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Hi!

Post your /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## virtguru

Hi! & Thanks.

So I reinstalled this box got rid of the "error: device name required." 

reinstalled without luks root to try and figure this out for simplicity sake.

Here some further infos as I am new to grub2. 

nvidia video card per https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

x99 mainboard -hopefully everything right

v86d (had this previously in my old install) per doc http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb

eudev 

rc -FTW!

grub2 now hangs @ Loading Linux 3.17.2-gentoo doesnt move further: 

/etc/default/grub

```

# Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default-3,v 1.4 2014/10/16 04:04:02 floppym Exp $

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values.

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

# Default menu entry

#GRUB_DEFAULT=0

# Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed

#GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

#GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

#

# Examples:

#

# Boot with network interface renaming disabled

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0"

#

# Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1920x1080-32,mtrr:3,ywrap"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080

# Set to 'text' to force the Linux kernel to boot in normal text

# mode, 'keep' to preserve the graphics mode set using

# 'GRUB_GFXMODE', 'WIDTHxHEIGHT'['xDEPTH'] to set a particular

# graphics mode, or a sequence of these separated by commas or

# semicolons to try several modes in sequence.

#GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

#GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true
```

/boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod xfs

set root='hd2,msdos4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos4 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos4 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos4  dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=1920x1080

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451' {

        load_video

        set gfxpayload=keep

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd2,msdos2'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos2  b88bf50e-b601-4d18-afb4-06572eaec016

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root b88bf50e-b601-4d18-afb4-06572eaec016

        fi

        echo    'Loading Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin ...'

        linux   /vmlinuz-3.17.2-gentoo-odin root=UUID=dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451 ro  video=uvesafb:1920x1080-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451' {

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.17.2-gentoo-odin-advanced-dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451' {

                load_video

                set gfxpayload=keep

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd2,msdos2'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos2  b88bf50e-b601-4d18-afb4-06572eaec016

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root b88bf50e-b601-4d18-afb4-06572eaec016

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin ...'

                linux   /vmlinuz-3.17.2-gentoo-odin root=UUID=dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451 ro  video=uvesafb:1920x1080-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.17.2-gentoo-odin-recovery-dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451' {

                load_video

                set gfxpayload=keep

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd2,msdos2'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos2  b88bf50e-b601-4d18-afb4-06572eaec016

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root b88bf50e-b601-4d18-afb4-06572eaec016

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin ...'

                linux   /vmlinuz-3.17.2-gentoo-odin root=UUID=dc19fcd3-1d6e-493a-b566-0aa9cc425451 ro single 

        }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FB

```

CONFIG_X86_SYSFB=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

```

----------

## quilosaq

You say about Linux 3.17.2-gentoo but your kernel label is Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin. Are you dealing with right config file?

Other. Try commenting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub.

----------

## virtguru

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> You say about Linux 3.17.2-gentoo but your kernel label is Linux 3.17.2-gentoo-odin. Are you dealing with right config file?

 

Yes its correct with -odin , posting error on my part sorry.

 *Quote:*   

> Other. Try commenting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub.

 

ok commented out and did grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg , still have the same result. It appears to be some kind of panic ? since it does not go any further but there is no way to tell.

----------

## virtguru

So after omitting GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 its booting now. Although ran into an uuid panic so omited that as well.

Anyway enjoying console with 1920x1080 and uvesa, thanks for the help.

current config /etc/default/grub:

```

# Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default-3,v 1.4 2014/10/16 04:04:02 floppym Exp $

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values.

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

# Default menu entry

#GRUB_DEFAULT=0

# Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed

#GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

#GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

#

# Examples:

#

# Boot with network interface renaming disabled

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0"

#

# Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1920x1080-32,mtrr:3,ywrap"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

#GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080

# Set to 'text' to force the Linux kernel to boot in normal text

# mode, 'keep' to preserve the graphics mode set using

# 'GRUB_GFXMODE', 'WIDTHxHEIGHT'['xDEPTH'] to set a particular

# graphics mode, or a sequence of these separated by commas or

# semicolons to try several modes in sequence.

#GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

#GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true
```

----------

